# Lou's Just Been Sick :(



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

He had just eaten his tea (orijen & water) and went into the living room, jumped up on the sofa and 2 mins later jumped down and threw up all over the rug 
Most of it was his tea and a little bit of grass he must have eaten earlier.

He had a Stagbar for the first time earlier and maybe chewed it for 15, 20 minutes. I don't think it would be that though as he probably only ingested a tiny little bit as they are super hard.

I do hope he isn't coming down with anything 

After he threw up he was acting like he is hungry, licking his food bowl and crumbs off the kitchen floor.

Should I starve him untill his next meal tomorrow AM? And should I give him a small bland meal? Or just his normal food? I know they say to give chicken and rice, but we have no chicken and his orijen is grain free....so not too sure about giving him rice?

What should I do?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Grass makes them sick,i would just feed him as normal.Mine have done that and it's one off


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I never really worry the first time one of mine throws up. I would let his tummy rest and give him a few kibbles before bed, but wait to feed him a full meal again til tomorrow. That's just my $.02 though. If he were to throw up again right after eating, I would then consider fasting him and giving him only plain boiled chicken in small quantities for half a day, but Louie's a big strong boy and I bet he is just fine


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Hes never done it before, I do worry about my little boy!

I will give him a couple of kibbles before bed if hes hungry and see how he goes. If hes still throwing up ill buy some chicken for him tomorrow. 

I feel bad i'm working tomorrow and wont be able to stay home and watch him


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Mine eat grass and throw up occasionally. I never mind it unless it happens two or three times. As I free feed, I just let them eat normally unless it continues.


----------

